# Mit NetBeans IDE 3.5.1 EndlosProgramme abschießen



## Maynard (29. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Es sollte zwar nicht vorkommen... tut es aber ab und an.
Die Rede ist von ungewollten Endlosschleifen.

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, ein eigenes Programm, das ein solches Ärgernis produziert, zu beenden?

Ich geh davon aus, dass es funktioniert, daher bin ich mit einem einfachen "JA" nicht zufrieden...
Ich finde diese Funktion nämlich nicht. Bisher beende ich das Programm und starte es neu.

Wenn mir also jemand sagen kann, wo sich die entsprechende Taste/Funktion befindet wäre ich sehr dankbar...
Wie im Titel bereits gesagt: Ich benutze das Programm: "NetBeans IDE 3.5.1"

MfG,
Maynard


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Feb 2004)

Falls du Windows benutzt:

Die einfachste Möglichkeit besteht darin, mit STRG+ALT+ENTF in den Taskmanager zu gehen.
Dort werden alle laufenden Programme aufgelistet.
Klick mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Programm und mach Task beenden.

Falls dein Prog keine GUI hat:
Such unter Prozesse nach java.exe oder javaw.exe und mach Prozess beenden.
Gibt allerdings ne Sicherheitswarnung, ist auch recht radikal  .

(Ich benutze NetBeans nicht, müsste da aber genauso gehen.)


PfM


----------



## Roar (29. Feb 2004)

? wenn du einfach nur dein programm in netbeans shcließen willst:
geh unten zu dem fenster wo die compiler konnsole und die I/O konsole ist, rechts davon isiehst du alle laufenden prozessen: rechtsklich->terminate process


----------



## Maynard (29. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> geh unten zu dem fenster wo die compiler konsole und die I/O konsole ist, rechts davon siehst du alle laufenden prozesse: rechtsklich->terminate process


Ich hab gerade nochmal (absichtich) eine Endlosschleife programmiert...
Unten steht in einem Jumper "Compiler" im anderen Jumper steht "JAVAFILENAME - I/O"
und jetzt? rechtsklick auf den 2ten Jumper, und da soll dann terminate process stehen? --> tut es naemlich nicht...


----------



## Roar (29. Feb 2004)

1. die dinger heißen "Tabs" und nicht Jumper
2. das ist ja auch kein Tab, sonder ist rechts hinter einer JSplitPane versteckt, die musst du erst hervorziehen.


----------



## Maynard (29. Feb 2004)

ok, hab es gefunden, thx
Für alle, die das selbe Problem haben wie ich, hier eine etwas eindeutige Anleitung:
Oben hat man drei "Tabs": "Editing", "GUI Editing" und "Debugging".
Man muss zum Beenden laufender Programme auf den ersten Tab "Editing" klicken.
Dann sieht man unten-rechts ein Fenster, mit den laufenden Programmen...
rechtsklick -> terminate process


----------



## Calamitous (7. Mrz 2004)

P.S.: es ist mathematisch beweisbar, dass kein anderes Programm ein Programm auf Endlosschleifen hin überprüfen kann!


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2004)

Calamitous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: es ist mathematisch beweisbar, dass kein anderes Programm ein Programm auf Endlosschleifen hin überprüfen kann!


wieso geht das nicht?
und von was für endlos schleifen redest du? while(true) oder for(; oder was?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Mrz 2004)

Das das mathematisch beweisbar ist, wusste ich auch nicht.

Endlosschleifen sind Schleifen, die durch einen Programmierfehler nie die Abbruchbedingung erreichen.

Allerdings finde ich es logisch, das das nicht geht, denn wenn ein Programm testen will, ob ein anderes in einer Schleife ist, muss es testen, ob es je eine Abbruch bedingung erreicht... wenn es eine Endlosschleife ist, ist das andere Programm dann auch in einer Endlosschleife...

Stimmt das so, Calamitous?

@Roar Du meinst 
	
	
	
	





```
for (;;);
```
oder ??? Nun ja, wer so was ohne break einbaut ist selbst schuld  .


----------



## Beni (7. Mrz 2004)

Das ist das sogenannte Halteproblem. Und es ist ein allgemeines Problem der Informatik. Ein guter Compiler könnte _while( true )_ erkennen, aber es gibt Probleme, bei denen kein Programm (gar keines, überhaupt keines) den Fehler erkennen kann.

Diese Erklärung fand ich recht einleuchtend:



> *Das Halteproblem*
> 
> Problem: Schreibe eine Methode _halt(src, proc, in)_, die entscheidet, ob die Methode proc im Programm src auf die Eingabe in hält.
> 
> ...



mfg Beni


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2004)

@illuvatar: jo

hmm interessant  ???:L muss man ja nachdneken für  :shock:


----------



## bygones (8. Mrz 2004)

Oh ne nicht Halteproblem... erinnert mich zu sehr an "Einführung in die theoretische Informatik"... nicht mein fall....

Achja, man könnte doch unter "Aufgabe und Gesuche" mal die Aufgabe posten zu zeigen ob P = NP  :roll:  :wink:  :lol:


----------

